# Time for New cam..Suggestions Please?



## niravjadwani (Nov 21, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I have been looking to get rid of my Sony Cybershot 10 MP shooter. But no body wants it for even 2,000.

Anyways, I am looking for a new Camera. My Wishlist of features are:

1. Should be atleast 10mp
2. Should offer 5 or more than 5x optical zoom (I am looking for 8x+, if possible)
3. Should reproduce indoor shots in lifelike colors. This is very important. This is the reason I am scraping the Sony.
4.  HD movie recording (full hd if possible, or 720P must and with stereo sound if possible)
5.  My budget:10,000 max. But please suggest upto 14-15k also. I am ready to wait for some time so that the camera is within my budget after some time.

I am eyeing entry level dslr or Superzoom cameras. But I don't want too complicated camera. Please help...

One I saw at very reasonable price:Fujifilm FinePix S2950 at 8,700. Is this any good?


----------



## nac (Nov 21, 2011)

IMO, you can find better cam than S2950 in your budget. And definitely SLR (a new one) will not fall in your budget.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 21, 2011)

some good cams under 14-15k are 
1. nikon coolpix s9100
2. Sony Hx9v
3. Canon Powershot sx230S

get any among these and you wont regret..


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2011)

My options r similar to whats already given
Nikon P300
Sony HX9V
Canon SX230HS

Go to a shop and check them physically...select whichever suits u

I kindof dislike the pop-up flash idea on a small cam...it pops up from the place where u will hold the camera.

If u have any other cam in ur mind tell us


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 22, 2011)

My suggestions for you:
Nikon S9100 with highest zoom for only 14.5k
Canon SX230HS,only if you can extend your budget or can also look out for SX220HS(they are almost same)
Nikon S6200 if you hava budget problem,you can get a 10x zoom(with accessories for 9.5k)
You can also look out for HX9V,it has got some cool features which no other cam has.


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2011)

> 3. Should reproduce indoor shots in lifelike colors. This is very important. This is the reason I am scraping the Sony.



Based on the reviews I read, I think Canon gives good Image quality. That doesn't mean others are bad...



> My budget:10,000 max. But please suggest upto 14-15k also. I am ready to wait for some time so that the camera is within my budget after some time.



I don't know how long is "sometime", 15k camera to fall below 10k is 33% price fall. Definitely this will take quite a time to fall. 

This link will take you to compare the specifications of the cameras suggested by our members.

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

This link will take you to the specification comparison of the cameras (some of the best in the line and around your budget of 15k) I looked before purchasing.

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

This link will take you to discussion I had with our members. Read it, I hope you can narrow down your choice sooner.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/147426-suggest-digicam-12k-15k.html


----------



## niravjadwani (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I make myself proud by finding good deals online and offline. and for good camera, 1k or 2k herethere is adjustable... Will cancel movies for a month or two in rebate!!  

And thanks for the links, I am looking into them right now....

One more demand if available is frame rate control in video. Any camera offers slowmotion or fast pace in video? Say, 45 fps or 60 fps shooting? (I know, its overkill, but like its said "Puchhne me Kya jaata Hai?"

Urgent! Canon Powershot SX130IS available for 8,195/-. Should go for it? I read at many places it is very good cam....

Link for the price: Go clicking with a Canon Power Shot SX130IS Digital Camera for Rs. 8,195! - Sulekha Offers


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't expect this sooner.

This link take you to comparison of performances of the cameras suggested. Choose the scene from top left, you can find drop down. 

Product Face Off

I have no idea about frame rate control. Call Sulekha and get to know about the product. There isn't much info about the product in their site.


----------



## niravjadwani (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey nec, are u familiar with 130hs? Satisfied with its performance?


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2011)

I am using 130IS (not HS), I recently bought this cam. So I don't have whole lot of experience using this. In fact, this the first cam I ever got. I am getting to know about this gear.

I know the + and - of this product even before buying. Every product will have its own + and -, and this has its share. If you have read the reviews, you would have come to know about the cons of SX130 IS. Decide, if you are OK with it. I am very much OK with SX130 IS.

If you are OK with SX130 IS, fine. But you will need to buy a good NiMH battery and a quick charger. That will cost around 1.5k. 

Canon India bundles SX130 IS with Alkaline batteries (2 nos), standard charger with rechargeable batteries (2 nos), pouch and 4 GB memory card. This costs 10995/- (MRP). Price differs from seller to seller. 

This is the bundle Canon offers now. But there are sellers who sells only camera or camera with memory card and pouch etc... They have different deal than the Canon offer. This is the reason I asked you to contact Sulekha and ask about the deal.

If you are buying online, better contact the seller before placing the order and clear all your doubts. For the peace of mind, buy from seller who gives COD. If you don't think the seller is reliable, better buy it from local dealer in your town. Obviously, the price will be higher than online price.


----------

